# New vizsla owner



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm Steph my new pup is meg I will try and post a pic she is ten weeks old and she is a bundle of fun she has taken over the house lol


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome! We all love puppy pictures.


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you know how to post pics as I can't figure out how


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Right below the post box for typing your post is a link for attachments and other options hit it and upload your pic

Joe


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome!! We are waiting for the pictures... ;D


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to this great forum


----------



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful forum - my puppy is also 10 weeks so it will good to share how they are getting on.


----------



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome... I am picking up our 2nd vizsla in 2 hours!!!! She'll almost be 8 weeks. We currently have a 13 month old vizsla too! Its going to be nuts!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome Steph and Meg, my pup Layla is 10 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there Steph and Meg, welcome aboard the forum, look forward to reading your future posts....


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Thankyou all for the warm welcome I have just stated to take meg out and she loves it I was just wondering how much walking she should and how often any tips will be a great help thanks


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Welcome. 

We need some puppy photos!!


if you don't know how to post them it's quite easy....

You can use a website like http://imgur.com/ to host them..... and then just hit this button and insert the "direct link" from the IMGUR website in between the [img] [ /img]



like so.... (minus the spaces)
[img][b]http:// adorable vizsla puppy photo.com[/b][/ img]


----------

